# Room measurment Software



## DeMike2014 (Apr 21, 2014)

if you are looking for a proffessionel room measurement application

its is very expensive but very professionell

search to : afmg 
good Luck !


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Expansive, indeed! Although there are some interesting capabilities available. Thanks for the tip.


----------

